# Need USB Audio Interface to be Stable with ASIO4ALL



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

My interface is not stable in multi-channel mode using ASIO4ALL with REW. I'm able to direct test tones to each channel individually and in combination, albeit with much switching noise in the process. At its best, the ASIO4ALL driver gets reset, forcing an REW restart or laptop reboot. At its worst, the ASIO4ALL driver causes popping noises in the test signal and then freezes. Neither situation is acceptable, so I'm shopping for a new audio interface. 

Is anyone using an audio interface with external mic for REW measurements in HDMI mode (using the ASIO4ALL driver)? What kind is it? TIA!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

This one seems promising. User comments suggest they're put off by ASIO4ALL setup quirks, but the unit performs well after that. Is Behringer a good brand?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Have you tried increasing the ASIO buffer size setting in the ASIO4All control panel?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Thanks, John, I'll be sure to check that. Should I max it out, or adjust it incrementally until I find a setting that works better than others? 

Since writing the above post, I found a couple more settings to check as well:
Force WDM driver to 16bit Samples
Always Resample 44.1KHz <--> 48kHZ

Now that you mention alternatives, I need to backtrack to check if my interface's native ASIO driver allows me to configure HDMI support for REW. There were setup issues that drove me to ASIO4ALL in the first place. But now that I know how to set up Windows audio and am aware that the power-up sequence sometimes makes a difference, I may be able to use the native driver instead of ASIO4ALL.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Lumen said:


> ...I may be able to use the native driver instead of ASIO4ALL.


On second thought, REW only offers ASIO4ALL or JAVA. I'm unclear and uncertain whether the NATIVE ASIO driver has any bearing on REW's multi-channel configuration.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

In ASIO mode REW offers whatever ASIO drivers are installed, ASIO4All may be one of them. A potential drawback with a native driver is that input and outptus have to be on the same device, whereas ASIO4All can wrap the WDM drivers of several devices and make them look like a single ASIO device.


----------

